

The Tetuan Valley Manifesto - abarrera
http://blog.tetuanvalley.com/2009/07/tetuan-valley-manifesto.html

======
btk
Interesting manifesto in a place where the entrepreneurial and financing
spirit is low and not very developed. Believe this types of manifestos and
spirit will bring a change in the long run.

~~~
abarrera
Thanks! Lets hope so!

